# mail vers mozilla ou thunderbird



## gingko (16 Janvier 2006)

bonjour et bonne année 

j'utilise mozilla depuis un bon bout de temps et je n'ai pas de problème

par contre je suis allé chez un ami qui utilise mail 

et je lui ai montré les avantages à mes yeux de mozilla ou thunderbird

mais la ou je bloque c'est 

*comment exporter ses messages qu'il a dans mail de tel manière que je puisse les importer dans le client mail de mozilla ?
*

merci


----------



## geoffrey (16 Janvier 2006)

> et je lui ai montré les avantages à mes yeux de mozilla ou thunderbird



Et ses yeux à lui ?


----------



## gingko (16 Janvier 2006)

intéressés mais cela répond pas à ma question


----------



## geoffrey (16 Janvier 2006)

Quand tu lance thunderbird pour la premiere fois, il me semble qu'il te propose d'importer le profil et les mails de mails.

Sinon, par curiosité, tu peux me faire un comparatif Mail/Thunderbird et me dire ce qui te plait tant chez Thunderbird  et pas chez Mail ?


----------



## supermoquette (16 Janvier 2006)

C'est ballot j'ai rien trouvé sur le site de thunderbird !


----------



## bompi (16 Janvier 2006)

Pour pouvoir importer les mails de Mail 2.x (_i.e._ à partir de Tiger) vers autre chose, il faut tout d'abord les convertir. Il y a un  utilitaire qui convertit du format elmx en mbox. Après, Thunderbird importe ça fingueurz in ze noze.


----------



## gingko (16 Janvier 2006)

merci je l'ai testé

sauf erreur de ma part il faut prendre les mail un part un :rose:


on obtient des fichiers mbox mais ensuite ?

vacherie de format de "mail" tout cela pour l'indexation pour spotlight 

gingko

on avance on va bien finir par trouver la soluce pour d'autres fanas de mac


----------



## geoffrey (16 Janvier 2006)

> on avance on va bien finir par trouver la soluce pour d'autres fanas de mac



en meme temps je suis pas sur que les fanas de mac utilisent thunderbird


----------



## Geluk (16 Janvier 2006)

geoffrey a dit:
			
		

> en meme temps je suis pas sur que les fanas de mac utilisent thunderbird



tout extrêmisme est parfaitement stérile... et visiblement, tu n'es pas allé voir à quoi ressemble thunderbird avant de causer ! pourquoi te mêles-tu de cette conversation puisque tu n'as rien de constructif à y apporter??


----------



## pascalformac (16 Janvier 2006)

bonjour le nouveau
Premier post et t'attaques direct
Qu'est ce qui te permet à toi , nouveau du jour , de savoir si Geoffrey , qui émet une opinion ni extremiste ni sterile et constructive, ne connait pas Thunderbird comme sa poche?

Pour l'instant c'est ton post qui n'est pas très  constructif et assez  extremiste


----------



## AuGie (16 Janvier 2006)

Rien a voir avec OSX, je déplace dans Internet


----------



## bompi (17 Janvier 2006)

Avec Elmx to mbox, il suffit d'aller, avec le finder, sélectionner les fichiers .elmx voulus et les glisser/déposer dans la fenêtre. On clique, il travaille, il propose de donner un nom et un lieu de stockage et voila.
Pas de quoi en faire un fromage.
(J'ai longtemps utilisé Thunderbird car il disposait de fonctionnalités totalement absentes de Mail 1.x Avec Mail 2.x Thunderbird apparaît trop lourd à mon goût. Mais je viens de changer de configuration de sorte qu'il me soit plus aisé de passer de l'un à l'autre ...)


----------



## pazouzeus (17 Janvier 2006)

bompi a dit:
			
		

> (J'ai longtemps utilisé Thunderbird car il disposait de fonctionnalités totalement absentes de Mail 1.x Avec Mail 2.x Thunderbird apparaît trop lourd à mon goût. Mais je viens de changer de configuration de sorte qu'il me soit plus aisé de passer de l'un à l'autre ...)



C'est vrai, Thunderbird est lourd, c'est là son principal défaut. Et c'est bien dommage.


----------



## pazouzeus (17 Janvier 2006)

pascalformac a dit:
			
		

> bonjour le nouveau
> Premier post et t'attaques direct
> Qu'est ce qui te permet à toi , nouveau du jour , de savoir si Geoffrey , qui émet une opinion ni extremiste ni sterile et constructive, ne connait pas Thunderbird comme sa poche?
> 
> Pour l'instant c'est ton post qui n'est pas très  constructif et assez  extremiste



Bonjour à tous,
Sans esprit de polémique aucun, je ne pense pas que sur MacGé, il faille s'attifer de l'épaulette de quelques messages pour pouvoir l'ouvrir  . Effectivement, que nous en chaut qu'untel préfère Thunderbird à Mail : c'est là son problème et son droit, et vouloir impérativement savoir pourquoi sans apporter fondamentalement un élément de réponse à l'origine du post peut être mal interprété.
Cela dit, Geluk pourrait être un tantinet plus diplomate.
Amicalement.


----------



## supermoquette (17 Janvier 2006)

Vous entendez quoi par lourd ? pour le tri des messages ou il rame quand il y en a beaucoup ??? Histoire de savoir si je le test


----------



## geoffrey (17 Janvier 2006)

Geluk a dit:
			
		

> tout extrêmisme est parfaitement stérile... et visiblement, tu n'es pas allé voir à quoi ressemble thunderbird avant de causer ! pourquoi te mêles-tu de cette conversation puisque tu n'as rien de constructif à y apporter??


Pour ton info Geluk, j'utilise Thunderbird et Firefox au boulot sur PC ET a la maison sur OS X, donc si j'en parle c'est que je connais.

Si tu cherche dans réagissez, j'ai fait recemment un coup de gueule contre Firefox dont la version Mac est vraiment en deca de la version PC.

Donc je me demandais si toi, tu avais reellement essayé les produits mac avant de dire que Mail c'est pourri. Et je me suis dit que si c'était le cas, tu aurais peut etre des arguments pour me faire rester sous Thunderbird à la maison.

Ton enervement prouve bien que finalement tu n'y connais rien  merci


----------



## gingko (17 Janvier 2006)

bompi a dit:
			
		

> Avec Elmx to mbox, il suffit d'aller, avec le finder, sélectionner les fichiers .elmx voulus et les glisser/déposer dans la fenêtre. On clique, il travaille, il propose de donner un nom et un lieu de stockage et voila.
> Pas de quoi en faire un fromage.
> (J'ai longtemps utilisé Thunderbird car il disposait de fonctionnalités totalement absentes de Mail 1.x Avec Mail 2.x Thunderbird apparaît trop lourd à mon goût. Mais je viens de changer de configuration de sorte qu'il me soit plus aisé de passer de l'un à l'autre ...)


bonjour,

 merci de tes explications 

 je commence à comprendre 

 mais une fois les fichiers convertis que fais tu ?

 importes tu le dossier conveti dans thunderbird ou les mails un par un ?

 merci de ta réponse


 gingko


----------



## bompi (17 Janvier 2006)

Par lourd : Thunderbird a, comme Mail 2.x et même depuis bien avant, des _smart folders_. Il y a même la possibilité de créer des dossiers contenant ces "dossiers intelligents". Mais ... c'est beaucoup moins réactif que Mail 2.x

J'aime bien le côté très simple de Mail, réactif, avec une recherche au petit poil. Mais il permet moins de recherches et de classement.

Récemment, j'en ai eu marre de galérer pour ajouter des Scripts dans les règles (j'aime vraiment pas AppleScript, bizarrement) notamment pour enregistrer automatiquement des pièces jointes : conséquence, j'utilise fetchmail, procmail et pop3d et mail ne sert plus qu'à lire, indexer et écrire. C'est idéal.

Mais à vrai dire, mon préféré reste toujours Sylpheed[-Claws], mais il n'est que sous X11.


----------



## supermoquette (17 Janvier 2006)

Et le feu-mailsmith et Eudora, hein, Eudora c'est pas mal ...


----------



## bompi (17 Janvier 2006)

Et multi-plateforme d'ailleurs.
Ce qui m'amène à penser à Opera : jamais utilisé ses fonctions de messagerie. Quelqu'un connaîtrait-il ?


----------



## pazouzeus (17 Janvier 2006)

bompi a dit:
			
		

> Et multi-plateforme d'ailleurs.
> Ce qui m'amène à penser à Opera : jamais utilisé ses fonctions de messagerie. Quelqu'un connaîtrait-il ?



Je ne l'ai guère utilisé, non plus, et je ne l'ai pas approfondi...
Mais voici la relation de ma très courte expérience : 
La gestion du HTML ne saute pas aux yeux de prime abord.
Il te rajoute un petit message (que tu peux ôté), du style : "Message écrit avec le révolutionnaire mail d'Opéra".
La correction orthographique à la volée ne semble pas installée (mais à vérifier).

Parmi les avantages :
Intégration parfaite au navigateur.
Permet une réponse instantanée, style forum MacGé.

Ce client messagerie doit afficher bien d'autres vertus que n'ai pas explorées, mais si la gestion du HTML fait défaut, c'est rhédibitoire. 
Enfin, tout cela est à vérifier pour davantage de certitudes.


----------



## pazouzeus (18 Janvier 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Et le feu-mailsmith et Eudora, hein, Eudora c'est pas mal ...




 
Je l'utilise sur Classic. Faut s'y habituer, une fois que l'on a assimilé son mode de fonctionnement, oui c'est pas mal. Reste qu'il faut digérer la langue de shakespeare...


----------



## pazouzeus (18 Janvier 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Vous entendez quoi par lourd ? pour le tri des messages ou il rame quand il y en a beaucoup ??? Histoire de savoir si je le test



Concrètement sur ma bécane domestique (G4 Tiger 500 MHz 448 Mo) et par rapport à Mail :

1/ Relativement plus long à l'ouverture.
2/ Relativement plus long dans toutes ses tâches (ouverture d'un nouveau mail, création d'un document, etc.).

Partant, il est plus lourd...


----------



## geoffrey (18 Janvier 2006)

Comme dit dans le thread sur FF, ont dirait que l'optimisation de leur produit pour OS X, ils s'en tamponnent pour le moment chez Mozilla.

Quelqu'un aurait essayé SeaMonkey par hasard ?


----------



## supermoquette (18 Janvier 2006)

édith : erreur


----------



## geoffrey (18 Janvier 2006)

SM se trompe


----------



## bompi (18 Janvier 2006)

J'ai téléchargé et lancé SeaMonkey. Ça a franchement l'air de Mozilla, quoi ... Peut-être un peu plus vif (allez savoir) mais je ne dispose pas de mesures.

Mais, quant à la rapidité, c'est toute l'interface de Windows (peu sophistiquée) qui est plus rapide que Aqua/Quartz (plus sophistiquée), plus réactive. Si on veut voir la forme (au sens sportif) de sa machine, il faut essayer Mozilla/X11 : là, ça devient plus normal, comme vivacité !


----------



## geoffrey (18 Janvier 2006)

Et pour le chargement des pages ? (par rapport à Safari et FF ?)


----------



## Disto (5 Avril 2006)

gingko a dit:
			
		

> bonjour,
> 
> merci de tes explications
> 
> ...



Bonsoir,

J'en suis au même point que Ginko. J'ai mes mails convertis grâce à Elmx to Mbox mais je ne sais pas quoi en faire, notamment pour les importer vers Thunderbird. J'imagine qu'il doit falloir les mettre dans un fichier système mais lequel ?  Si quelqu'un a une idée... Merci d'avance ! 
Disto


----------



## Disto (5 Avril 2006)

bompi a dit:
			
		

> Avec Elmx to mbox, il suffit d'aller, avec le finder, sélectionner les fichiers .elmx voulus et les glisser/déposer dans la fenêtre. On clique, il travaille, il propose de donner un nom et un lieu de stockage et voila.
> Pas de quoi en faire un fromage.
> (J'ai longtemps utilisé Thunderbird car il disposait de fonctionnalités totalement absentes de Mail 1.x Avec Mail 2.x Thunderbird apparaît trop lourd à mon goût. Mais je viens de changer de configuration de sorte qu'il me soit plus aisé de passer de l'un à l'autre ...)



Justement, doit-on prendre toutes les boîtes une par une ou peut-on prendre tout le dossier Mail dans la bibliothèque ? (ça simplifierait la vie.)


----------



## Disto (6 Avril 2006)

Euh bon ; j'ai trouvé les réponses à mes questions tout seul, en cherchant sur un autre forum.

En récapitulant, il faut convertir les fichiers Mail qui sont dans utilisateur / bilbliothèque / Mail, boîte par boîte, avec emlx to mbox converter dontbompi a donné le lien dans cette discussion (en fait moi j'ai rapatrié tous les mails qui étaient contenus dans mes boîtes dans "boîte de réception" pour simplifier les choses). On obtient alors un fichier mbox.
Il faut renommer ce fichier par Inbox (si on n'a pas déjà reçu des mails sous Thunderbird avant car sinon on écrase tout) puis placer ce fichier Inbox dans (nom de l'utilisateur) / bibliothèque / Profiles / **** / Mail / local Folders. Là, il écrase l'ancien Inbox et, quand on ouvre Thunderbird, c'est magiiiique... On retrouve tous ses mails.
Je pense que si on a déjà reçu des mails qu'on ne veut pas écraser, il suffit de donner un autre nom à ce dossier et logiquement il créé un dossier boîte à lettre sous Thunderbird. Après, rien n'empêche de copier ces mails dans Inbox après les autres mails reçus précédemment.


----------



## Disto (6 Avril 2006)

Disto a dit:
			
		

> ...puis placer ce fichier Inbox dans (nom de l'utilisateur) / bibliothèque / Profiles / **** / Mail / local Folders.



J'ai été un peu trop vite ; j'ai oublié de mentionner un niveau essentiel dans l'arborescence. C'est donc (nom d'utilisateur)/bibliothèque/*thunderbird*/profiles/*****/Mail/Local Folders/


----------



## Grug2 (6 Avril 2006)

geoffrey a dit:
			
		

> en meme temps je suis pas sur que les fanas de mac utilisent thunderbird


et pourtant il y en a.
un mailler sert à faire des trucs tres precis et simples (relever, lire et rediger des mails  ) et certains utilisateurs peuvent preferer, pour diverses raison un mailler ou un autre, aucun mal à ça.

personelement, j'ai trouvé thunderbird un peu plus complet que mail, mais je ne l'utilise pas car je trouve pratique dans mail, d'avoir accés au dico  d'osX (ce qui n'est pas le cas dans thunderbird)


----------



## Meow the Catz (6 Avril 2006)

bompi a dit:
			
		

> Et multi-plateforme d'ailleurs.
> Ce qui m'amène à penser à Opera : jamais utilisé ses fonctions de messagerie. Quelqu'un connaîtrait-il ?


J'ai utilisé Opera pendant un moment, autrefois, sur PC. Disons que la gestion des mails est assez simple, mais avec quelques défauts qui me genent...

1/ Parfois les pièces jointes n'apparaissaient pas, ça dépendait comment elles étaient encodées par l'expéditeur.
2/ Et surtout, bien que M2 d'Opera permette de lire le HTML, il ne permet pas de composer des messages en html...


----------



## geoffrey (6 Avril 2006)

Grug2 a dit:
			
		

> et pourtant il y en a.
> un mailler sert à faire des trucs tres precis et simples (relever, lire et rediger des mails  ) et certains utilisateurs peuvent preferer, pour diverses raison un mailler ou un autre, aucun mal à ça.
> 
> personelement, j'ai trouvé thunderbird un peu plus complet que mail, mais je ne l'utilise pas car je trouve pratique dans mail, d'avoir accés au dico  d'osX (ce qui n'est pas le cas dans thunderbird)


  l'autre avantage de mail est d'intégrer la recherche spotlight, plus rapide que la recherche dans thunderbird.  j'ai recemment "switché" de Thunderbird à Mail, et pour l'instant je suis content.


----------



## Korrigan (6 Avril 2006)

Pour ma part, j'ai utilisr mail pendant longtemps sous jaguar puis panther, et j'ai switche sur thunderbird quand mail plantait regulierement (sans doute du fait que j'avais un peu trop de messages).
J'utilise depuis thunderbird, et meme s'il est effectivement plus lourd que mail, j'apprecie l'utilisation des extensions qui permettent de personnaliser thunderbird.
Maintenant je n'ai pas teste la derniere version de mail, peut etre qu'elle est plus efficace, je vais peut etre faire un essai pour voir.


----------



## geoffrey (6 Avril 2006)

La derniere version de mail est plutot pas mal


----------



## Grug2 (6 Avril 2006)

geoffrey a dit:
			
		

> l'autre avantage de mail est d'intégrer la recherche spotlight, plus rapide que la recherche dans thunderbird.  j'ai recemment "switché" de Thunderbird à Mail, et pour l'instant je suis content.




perso je suis encore sous X3.9 (ibook700, X4 a un peu tendance à ralentir cette machine un peu ancienne), d'où pas de Spotlight ni de mail2


----------



## geoffrey (6 Avril 2006)

Grug2 a dit:
			
		

> perso je suis encore sous X3.9 (ibook700, X4 a un peu tendance à ralentir cette machine un peu ancienne), d'où pas de Spotlight ni de mail2


  Dans ce cas Thunderbird est mieux


----------



## bompi (6 Avril 2006)

Alors que sous Tiger ce serait plutôt l'inverse, donc. [selon moi]


----------



## geoffrey (6 Avril 2006)

bompi a dit:
			
		

> Alors que sous Tiger ce serait plutôt l'inverse, donc. [selon moi]


  Suis d'accord avec toi.


----------



## Disto (6 Avril 2006)

bompi a dit:
			
		

> Alors que sous Tiger ce serait plutôt l'inverse, donc. [selon moi]



Personnellement, j'ai changé de Mail vers Thuderbird parce que j'utilise aussi Thunderbird au boulot sous PC, que je suis donc habitué à l'interface et surtout parce que je le trouve beaucoup plus complet que Mail.
Par contre , je vous vois parler de Mail2. J'ai acheté mon PB G4 en décembre dernier ; je ne sais pas si j'ai Mail 1 ou 2, a priori c'est plutôt la première version. Est-il possible de télécharger Mail2 quelque part histoire de voire ?


----------



## geoffrey (6 Avril 2006)

Si tu as Tiger, c'est Mail 2, sinon Mail 1. Mail 2 n'est pas téléchargeable.


----------



## Disto (6 Avril 2006)

geoffrey a dit:
			
		

> Si tu as Tiger, c'est Mail 2, sinon Mail 1. Mail 2 n'est pas téléchargeable.



Merci. D'accord donc j'avais déjà Mail 2 sans le savoir.
Ca me conforte dans l'idée que je préfère le caractère plus complet de Thunderbird.


----------



## Aziraphale (6 Avril 2006)

thunderbird ma copine l'utilise et je trouve ça super lent par rapport à Mail
autant je suis fan de firefox, autant thunderbird est assez moyen je trouve.

Tiens au passage, quelqu'un sait où dans Mail peut on lui dire d'ouvir les liens dans Firefox (et non dans safari) j'arrive pas à retrouver.


----------



## bompi (6 Avril 2006)

Tu dis ça ... dans les préférences de Safari  Sans charre !

À part ça, à vrai dire, il ne me manque rien dans Mail 2. Je me suis fait une organisation de la mort qui est vraiment trop cool :
- serveur POP et SMTP sur le Mac en relais local
- *fetchmail* récupère les mails de mes 20 comptes
- il les file à *procmail* qui : les fait passer dans *bogofilter*, remarquable anti-spam
- puis *procmail* les filtre et utilise *ripmime* pour automatiquement enregistrer les pièces jointes correspondant à certains critères
- enfin, *procmail* les envoie sur le serveur POP3 local
- *Mail*, bien gentiment, se connecte uniquement à ce serveur local et récupère les mails
- *Mail* n'est constitué que d'une seule _inbox_ et tout le reste est fait de _smart boxes_ judicieusement fagottées.

Et bien, comme ça, c'est parfait. Je peux passer de Thunderbird à Mail et retour en un tournemain (puisque les comptes sont réellement définis pour *fetchmail*).

Enfin, avantage suprême : je récupère désormails les messages systèmes. Comme les messages issues des crons, par exemple.

Mais pourquoi je vous raconte tout ça, au fond ... (ce sont mes prochaines vacances qui me galvanisent  )


----------



## Aziraphale (6 Avril 2006)

bompi a dit:
			
		

> Tu dis ça ... dans les préférences de Safari  Sans charre !


'achement logique comme truc


----------



## Grug2 (6 Avril 2006)

Aziraphale a dit:
			
		

> 'achement logique comme truc


sinon il existe un pref panel : liaison aux applications qui te permet de regler tous ces trucs dans les pref system, ce qui est plus logique


----------



## Disto (7 Avril 2006)

Aziraphale a dit:
			
		

> thunderbird ma copine l'utilise et je trouve ça super lent par rapport à Mail
> autant je suis fan de firefox, autant thunderbird est assez moyen je trouve.
> 
> Tiens au passage, quelqu'un sait où dans Mail peut on lui dire d'ouvir les liens dans Firefox (et non dans safari) j'arrive pas à retrouver.



Oui, c'est vrai que c'est peut-être un peu lent, notamment quand tu envoies des messages.
J'ai testé ce soir Thunderbird pour la première fois sous Mac.
Ce qui est bizarre d'ailleurs c'est que ça me paraît plus rapide sur mon PC de travail... 



			
				bompi a dit:
			
		

> À part ça, à vrai dire, il ne me manque rien dans Mail 2. Je me suis fait une organisation de la mort qui est vraiment trop cool :
> - serveur POP et SMTP sur le Mac en relais local
> - fetchmail récupère les mails de mes 20 comptes
> - il les file à procmail qui : les fait passer dans bogofilter, remarquable anti-spam
> ...


Quand j'aurais besoin de toutes ces fonctions, je reviendrai peut-être à Mail... 
En attendant, Thunderbird a un très bon antispam lui-aussi.
Par ailleurs, il permet d'envoyer en html ce que Mail ne peut pas faire (sauf erreur de ma part) ; c'est quand même bien mieux d'envoyer en html qu'en simple texte. 



			
				bompi a dit:
			
		

> Mais pourquoi je vous raconte tout ça, au fond ... (ce sont mes prochaines vacances qui me galvanisent  )



Alors, profite bien de tes vacances...


----------



## Disto (7 Avril 2006)

J'oublais ; Mail ne permet pas l'envoi d'accusés de réception ce qui est quand même dommage....


----------



## geoffrey (7 Avril 2006)

Disto a dit:
			
		

> J'oublais ; Mail ne permet pas l'envoi d'accusés de réception ce qui est quand même dommage....


  Mail manque encore de qqs fonctionnalités (accusé de reception et messages en html (quoi que sur ce dernier point, suis pas sur tiens)), mais son intégration dans os x lui donne tout de meme des avantages : vitesse, interactivité avec les autres applis Apple, service, spotlight, ...)  Par contre sur PC, y'a pas photo entre Outlook et Thunderbird.  Tiens, est ce que quelqu'un connais la roadmap pour Thunderbird 2.0 ? (Firefox 2.0 alpha est déjà testable en passant)


----------



## Korrigan (7 Avril 2006)

J'ai finalement teste mail.2 hier, et je dois dire qu'il y a beaucoup d'evolutions par rapport a mail.1 
Voici donc une premiere opinion apres avoir joue avec pendant 1h.

Un des defauts que j'avais avec thunderbird, c'est effectivement le manque d'interaction avec les autres applications (ical, et surtout carnet d'adresses). Le transfert des mailbox s'est bien passe, meme s'il n'en a pas vu certaines... Y a-t-il une manip manuelle pour les recuperer ?
Enfin dans l'affichage, je n'ai pas reussi a alterner des lignes bleues et blanches dans la liste des messages... par ce que c'est quand meme beaucoup mieux pour la lecture.

Enfin, mail a plante ce matin quand j'ai voulu eteindre mon ordi en partant, je ne sais pas ce qu'il s'est passe mais pas vraiment possible de le recuperer normalement, et pas encore affiche comme bloque par le finder. Faudra voir a l'usage...


----------



## geoffrey (7 Avril 2006)

Pour récupérer les mail box, normallement l'utilitaire &quot;importer&quot; fonctionne (après faut choisir Netscape/Mozilla) .  Par contre, Thunderbird a tendance a faire un peu n'importe quoi avec les mailbox (en tout cas sous Linux et W$), donc le problème peut venir de la.  En passant, le filtre anti-spam de Thunderbird a l'air un peu plus efficace que celui de Mail, faudrait voir a faire comme Bompi


----------



## Korrigan (7 Avril 2006)

geoffrey a dit:
			
		

> Pour récupérer les mail box, normallement l'utilitaire &quot;importer&quot; fonctionne (après faut choisir Netscape/Mozilla) .  Par contre, Thunderbird a tendance a faire un peu n'importe quoi avec les mailbox (en tout cas sous Linux et W$), donc le problème peut venir de la.  En passant, le filtre anti-spam de Thunderbird a l'air un peu plus efficace que celui de Mail, faudrait voir a faire comme Bompi



Euh, il faut combien d'ordi pour mettre sa methode en place, parce que perso, l'ibook je le refile a ma soeur, et pour le moment, je n'ai pas la place de mettre un autre ordi dans ma chambre...

Sinon c'est vrai qu'il a un bon filtre thunderbird, mais de toute facon je ne suis pas submerger de spam marlgre mes 4 boites mails... (c'est d'ailleurs le plus long a gerer avec les filtres quand je change de messagerie )


----------



## geoffrey (7 Avril 2006)

Korrigan a dit:
			
		

> Euh, il faut combien d'ordi pour mettre sa methode en place, parce que perso, l'ibook je le refile a ma soeur, et pour le moment, je n'ai pas la place de mettre un autre ordi dans ma chambre...
> 
> Sinon c'est vrai qu'il a un bon filtre thunderbird, mais de toute facon je ne suis pas submerger de spam marlgre mes 4 boites mails... (c'est d'ailleurs le plus long a gerer avec les filtres quand je change de messagerie )


  Il fait ca avec un seul ordianteur il me semble...


----------



## Anonyme (7 Avril 2006)

je suis sous os 10.4.6 et je pense donc être sous mail 2, je n'ai pas de pb particulier mais je le trouve triste impossible d'insérer des smileys:hein: donc je me demandais si c'était pas mieux de télécharger Thunderbird mais en vous lisant du coup je ne m'y retrouve plus et ne sais plus quoi faire


----------



## geoffrey (7 Avril 2006)

Toumaï a dit:
			
		

> je suis sous os 10.4.6 et je pense donc être sous mail 2, je n'ai pas de pb particulier mais je le trouve triste impossible d'insérer des smileys:hein: donc je me demandais si c'était pas mieux de télécharger Thunderbird mais en vous lisant du coup je ne m'y retrouve plus et ne sais plus quoi faire


  Télécharge Thunderbird, essaye le quelques jours et si ca te plait pas, retourne sur mail ?


----------



## Anonyme (7 Avril 2006)

merci geoffrey  , j'vais essayer en gardant les deux pour voir, du moment que çà me met pas le souk encore dans mon ibook:hein:


----------



## bompi (7 Avril 2006)

Je reviens sur deux points cités une dizaine de posts ci-dessus :
- Mail n'envoie pas de HTML : effectivement et cela me va bien ; je n'envoie et reçois qu'en texte (_plain text_), quel que soit mon mailer ;
- Thunderbird plus rapide sur PC : c'est un peu dommage mais c'est sous Windows que les applications de Mozilla sont les plus rapides. Dans l'ordre décroissant : Windows > Linux > Mac OS X.
C'est du moins ce que j'ai constaté sur mes machines (mon Dell Inspiron 3800 600MHz/384 MB RAM sous Windows 2k3 enfonce mon iBook 800MHz/1.12 GB RAM ...) Cela vient évidemment de la couche graphique pour une bonne part, et peut-être aussi du compilateur.


----------



## geoffrey (7 Avril 2006)

bompi a dit:
			
		

> J- Thunderbird plus rapide sur PC : c'est un peu dommage mais c'est sous Windows que les applications de Mozilla sont les plus rapides. Dans l'ordre décroissant : Windows > Linux > Mac OS X.


  Je plusoie Bompi, c'est d'ailleurs ce qui m'a poussé à passer de FF à Safari sur mon Mac. Malgré tout, la 1.5.0.1 de FF corrige un peu le tir.


----------



## bompi (7 Avril 2006)

Oui, et j'ai été surpris par Camino, très efficace dorénavant : il me semble qu'ils utilisent des options de compilations adéquates pour optimiser le binaire (vague réminiscence non vérifiée).


----------



## geoffrey (7 Avril 2006)

bompi a dit:
			
		

> Oui, et j'ai été surpris par Camino, très efficace dorénavant : il me semble qu'ils utilisent des options de  compilations adéquates pour optimiser le binaire (vague réminiscence non vérifiée).


  Le soucis avec Camino c'est qu'il ne supporte pas les extensions FF, donc par rapport à Safari ou meme Opera, je vois pas trop l'avantage ?


----------



## bompi (7 Avril 2006)

Mieux intégré à Quartz et une gestion correcte des publicités et des ennuis qui guettent l'internaute : presque aussi bien que PithHelmet et un peu mieux que AdBlock.
Pendant longtemps je n'ai pas trop vu son intérêt et finalement il me convient (en ce moment) très bien. De toutes façons je change de temps en temps


----------



## Disto (8 Avril 2006)

bompi a dit:
			
		

> - Thunderbird plus rapide sur PC : c'est un peu dommage mais c'est sous Windows que les applications de Mozilla sont les plus rapides. Dans l'ordre décroissant : Windows > Linux > Mac OS X.



C'est vrai que c'est un peu embétant cette lenteur sous Thunderbird, surtout quand il s'agit d'envoyer des messages (en plus, j'ai pas l'ADSL )

Pour ça, je reconnais que Mail était plus efficace et en plus il y avait un bruit d'avion en papier envoyé... 
Enfin, comme je préfère l'option "smileys, texte html, accusés de réception et habitude par rapport à mon PC de travail", je reste sous Thunderbird...


----------



## Korrigan (8 Avril 2006)

geoffrey a dit:
			
		

> Pour récupérer les mail box, normallement l'utilitaire &quot;importer&quot; fonctionne (après faut choisir Netscape/Mozilla) .  Par contre, Thunderbird a tendance a faire un peu n'importe quoi avec les mailbox (en tout cas sous Linux et W$), donc le problème peut venir de la.



Le probleme, c'est qu'il y a 2 mailbox/dossier que l'utilitaire ne voit pas !
Et donc impossible de les recuperer. je me souviens quand j'etais passe de mail 1.x a thunderbird, avoir ete chercher dans les paquets des mail les .mbox (ou quelque chose dans ce style) et les avoir ensuite deplace dans thunderbird en remplacant celle deja cree. Sauf que visiblement la methode de stockage a bien change, et je ne vois pas comment faire la manip dans l'autre sens.


----------



## geoffrey (10 Avril 2006)

Thunderbird a tendance a foutre le souk dans ses propres BAL, ce qui rend l'import/export pas evident. Essaye de reconstruire les dossiers sous TB, avant d'importer dans Mail.


----------



## Korrigan (10 Avril 2006)

J'ai bien compacte les dossiers, mais rien a faire, donc du coup j'ai copie mes mails dans un mailbox 'vue' par mail. Ca a marcher une fois, pour l'autre j'ai du changer de dossier, je ne comprends pas vraiment, mais bon, maintenant c'est transfere.

Est-ce qu'il y a un utilitaire sous mail pour supprimer les doublons ?

Surtout qu'apres l'import, il y a eu quelques reactions bizarre au niveau des mails mis a la corbeille sous Thunderbird.


----------



## geoffrey (10 Avril 2006)

Rien pour les doublons, j'avais cherché aussi !  Par contre le fautif est Thunderbird (j'ai eu ce genre de comportement avec TB sous w$, Linux et OS X...)  Au fait, y'a pas de plugins sympas pour mail ?


----------



## sandrine91 (1 Juin 2006)

je n'arrive pas à télécharger (ou plutôt à ouvrir) thunderbird après le téléchargement....la version 10.5 est-elle compatible avec OS X 10.4 sur mon nouveau macbook ??
si oui comment faire pour l'ouvrir avec les deux icones qui se retrouvent sur ma page d'accueil ?
j'espère que vous comprendrez ce que je veux dire car quelquefois j'ai l'impression de ne pas être bien claire ?:rose:


----------



## sandrine91 (1 Juin 2006)

je viens de télécharger firefox en pensant que peut être thunderbird n'allait pas sans firefox et finalement, je me retrouve au même point : j'ai deux icones de plus mais je  n'arrive pas à  installer tout ça ......:mouais: 

au secours please ?


----------



## gingko (1 Juin 2006)

:love: 

pas très clair effectivement

ou se trouvent les deux icones ?

gingko


----------



## sandrine91 (1 Juin 2006)

les icones se trouvent sur la page d'ouverture du macbook (celle que l'on a quand on met en route l'ordinateur -avec le fond d'écran  )
ces logiciels sont-ils compatibles avec le macbook ??


----------



## gingko (1 Juin 2006)

sandrine91 a dit:
			
		

> les icones se trouvent sur la page d'ouverture du macbook (celle que l'on a quand on met en route l'ordinateur -avec le fond d'écran  )
> ces logiciels sont-ils compatibles avec le macbook ??




pas de soucis pour la compatibilité je suis moi aussi sous un macintel et depuis 15 ans sous mac

as tu téléchargé les version universal binary (intel) de thunderbird et firefox ?

pour le savoir tu ouvre tes logiciels un saut dans le menu firefox puis à propos de firefox et tu vois apparaitre à l'écran une fenetre normalement tu dois avoir en bas le mot intel 

idem pour thunderbird 

bon il arrive qu'il y ait 2 icones dans le dock  le truc en bas de ton écran cela m'est arrivé pas de soucis 

ps quand tu as installé thunderbird ou as tu glissé l'application  ?

gingko


----------



## sandrine91 (1 Juin 2006)

ça y est ! firefox fonctionne  

est-ce normal que je puisse utiliser safari ou firefox ? les deux sont dans le dock et sont fonctionnels selon que je clique sur l'un ou  l'autre .
maintenant je vais essayer d'installer thunderbird mozilla.


----------



## gingko (1 Juin 2006)

yep pas de pb pour utiliser soit safari soit firefox

mais tu n'as pas répondu à mes questions  

les versions sont elles intel natives

et ou as tu mis les applications ( sur le bureau  ?)

gingko


----------



## sandrine91 (1 Juin 2006)

pour thunderbird je ne peux pas l'ouvrir ?? donc je ne peux pas te dire si c'est native ....
intel.... je suis allée sur le site de mozilla en français et j'ai téléchargé la version os x
là j'ai cet icone qui se trouve sur ma page d'accueil et je n'arrive pas à l'ouvrir....


----------



## gingko (1 Juin 2006)

sandrine91 a dit:
			
		

> pour thunderbird je ne peux pas l'ouvrir ?? donc je ne peux pas te dire si c'est native ....
> intel.... je suis allée sur le site de mozilla en français et j'ai téléchargé la version os x
> là j'ai cet icone qui se trouve sur ma page d'accueil et je n'arrive pas à l'ouvrir....




à l'adresse suivante tu trouveras ton bonheur

http://www.mozilla.com/thunderbird/

donc tu vire ton thunderbird si tu n'arrive pas à l'ouvrir ( tu mets le tout à la corbeille)

et tu télécharges à l'adresse indiquée ensuite tu ouvres l'images tu fais un glisser déposer de thunderbird dans ton dossier application de ton disque dur ( c'est la ou il faut mettre la bête)

et double clic dessus elle va s'ouvrir dans le doc rebondir peut etre et même deux icones (c'est pas grave) 

à suivre ....


----------



## sandrine91 (1 Juin 2006)

merci gingko   maintenant tout fonctionne 
je me couche et demain j'essaye d'installer un plugin qui permet d'insérer des émoticons dans les messages  
si j'ai un soucis ......tu pourra encore m'aider  
merci encore pour ton aide précieuse
bon dodo


----------



## grig (3 Juin 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Et le feu-mailsmith et Eudora, hein, Eudora c'est pas mal ...


Eudora, c'est le top, je l'utilise toujours sur classic


----------



## sandrine91 (30 Juin 2006)

après un essai pas très concluant de thunderbird, je suis revenue à mail ;mais comme je suis nostalgique de la messagerie incredimail, je voudrai savoir s'il y a des possibilités d'inclure des smileys dans les messages avec la messagerie "mail" ?


----------



## kaos (10 Octobre 2006)

j ai un peu suivi ce post et je cherche a comparer les deux app mais je ne connais que mail-

j ai installé thunderbird juste pour un compte mail maniere de tester -

en fait ce que je cherche dans un soft c est qu il produira des fichiers lisibles par tout le monde et sous nimporte quelle plateforme -

Je suis donc souvent réticent aux logiciels natifs ds osX comme ds window 


C'est peut etre l'intérrèt de thundurbird et firefox - leur backup sont exploitable sous plusieurs OS non ?

Je trouve que c'est une politique sympa de développement plutot que de faire des softs
non compatibles niveau fichiers ...

C'est pourquoi je voudrais utiliser thunderbird à l'avenir ! si je casse mon mac mes sauvegardes seront compatibles avec d'autres machines.



Enfin je me trompe peut étre ? mais je suis tellement content de firefox que .......


vous en pensez quoi vous ? hein ?


----------



## citronelle (11 Octobre 2006)

Puisque l'on parle de Mail, et que je suis en pleine découverte (du mac en général d'ailleurs), j'ai une question : y a t'il un moyen pour que la fenêtre mot de passe aparaisse avant la fenêtre de réception Mail, car mon prog. me demande un mot de passe une fois le programme ouvert, et en plus on peut naviguer dedans, lire les messages déjà reçus, etc.

En fait le mot de passe est demandé pour toute manipulation mais n'empêche pas l'ouverture de la boite. Non que je sois totalement parano, mais j'aime bien que ma messagerie reste MA messagerie


----------



## Disto (17 Octobre 2006)

sandrine91 a dit:


> après un essai pas très concluant de thunderbird, je suis revenue à mail ;mais comme je suis nostalgique de la messagerie incredimail, je voudrai savoir s'il y a des possibilités d'inclure des smileys dans les messages avec la messagerie "mail" ?



A priori, je pense pas. C'est d'ailleurs dommage, je trouve.



			
				kaos a dit:
			
		

> C'est peut etre l'intérrèt de thundurbird et firefox - leur backup sont exploitable sous plusieurs OS non ?
> 
> Je trouve que c'est une politique sympa de développement plutot que de faire des softs
> non compatibles niveau fichiers ...
> ...



Oui, effectivement, le format utilisé par Mail est différent de celui utilisé par les autres applications (Thunderbird ou Outlook par exemple). Ceci dit, il existe une procédure assez simple pour convertir tes mails au format Mail vers un format eml classique. A utiliser en cas de pépin par exemple !

Ceci dit, je ne sais plus pourquoi mais il me semble qu'Apple avait opté pour ce format spécifique pour une bonne raison (je ne me rappelle plus laquelle).

Personnellement, même si je regrette certaines choses sur Mail (impossibilité de demander des accusés de réception et manque de smileys ou autre),  j'y suis revenu quand même et ai abandonné Thunderbird. La principale raison est que Mail est davantage intégré au système (dictionnaire et carnet d'adresse notamment) que Thunderbird.



			
				citronelle a dit:
			
		

> Puisque l'on parle de Mail, et que je suis en pleine découverte (du mac en général d'ailleurs), j'ai une question : y a t'il un moyen pour que la fenêtre mot de passe aparaisse avant la fenêtre de réception Mail, car mon prog. me demande un mot de passe une fois le programme ouvert, et en plus on peut naviguer dedans, lire les messages déjà reçus, etc.
> 
> En fait le mot de passe est demandé pour toute manipulation mais n'empêche pas l'ouverture de la boite. Non que je sois totalement parano, mais j'aime bien que ma messagerie reste MA messagerie



Si je comprends bien, tu veux tout simplement configurer ta machine pour qu'elle te demande un mot de passe avant toute ouverture de Mail. Je pense que cela est possible mais j'avoue ne pas m'être penché sur la question. Logiquement, tu devrais pouvoir configurer ça dans les préférences de l'application ; il doit y avoir un gestionnaire de comptes. Tu peux aussi demander un mot de passe pour l'ouverture d'un compte normalement. Essaye ça et reviens demander de l'aide si ça ne fonctionne pas car je ne suis pas très sur.


----------



## kaos (17 Octobre 2006)

J'ai lu une solution dans avosmac je crois pour l'accus&#233; de r&#233;ception qui passe par un petit script pour MAIL

Thunderbird ;(  bouuuuh 
je ne savais pas que thundurbird ne communiquais pas avec le carnet d'adresse !
&#231;a c'est embettant !! c'est m&#233;me trop laid ;-(
Comment ont ils pu faire &#231;a ?


----------



## Disto (17 Octobre 2006)

kaos a dit:


> J'ai lu une solution dans avosmac je crois pour l'accusé de réception qui passe par un petit script pour MAIL



Oui, tu as raison. Il y a une opération à faire dans le Terminal mais, une fois le script fait, Mail demande un AR pour TOUS les mails que tu envoies. Moi ce que je chercher c'est de pouvoir demander un AR seulement pour certains mails. Inutile de le faire pour tous.



kaos a dit:


> Thunderbird ;(  bouuuuh
> je ne savais pas que thundurbird ne communiquais pas avec le carnet d'adresse !
> ça c'est embettant !! c'est méme trop laid ;-(
> Comment ont ils pu faire ça ?



  Il y a un carnet d'adresse dans Thunderbird tout de même, même si celui-ci ne fonctionne pas avec le carnet d'adresse de Tiger.


----------



## citronelle (19 Octobre 2006)

Logiquement, tu devrais pouvoir configurer ça dans les préférences de l'application ; il doit y avoir un gestionnaire de comptes. 

Merci disto, mais j'ai déjà mis un mot de passe, le problème c'est que le système me le demande une fois mail ouvert, en fait il ouvre mail, je me retrouve sur ma messagerie, et si je veux relever les messages ou en envoyer un, il me demande le mot de passe.


----------



## Disto (22 Octobre 2006)

citronelle a dit:


> Logiquement, tu devrais pouvoir configurer ça dans les préférences de l'application ; il doit y avoir un gestionnaire de comptes.
> 
> Merci disto, mais j'ai déjà mis un mot de passe, le problème c'est que le système me le demande une fois mail ouvert, en fait il ouvre mail, je me retrouve sur ma messagerie, et si je veux relever les messages ou en envoyer un, il me demande le mot de passe.



OK, je comprends ton problème. Malheureusement, je ne sais pas si Mail peut ou ne peut pas conditionner l'ouverture de la session avec un mot de passe. 
La solution réside peut-être dans l'ouverture de ta session utilisateur générale (pas que pour Mail) que tu peux logiquement conditionner à un mot de passe.
Désolé de ne pas pouvoir t'être d'une plus grande utilité.


----------



## morgane cds (24 Octobre 2006)

Bonjour

Soudainement, thunderbird a quitté inopinément et à la réouverture, l'intégralité de mes comptes, emails, ... ont disparu.
On me demande de recréer un compte. Comment puis-je récupérer mes emails??

Merci d'avance, 

Morgane


----------



## Disto (24 Octobre 2006)

morgane cds a dit:


> Bonjour
> 
> Soudainement, thunderbird a quitté inopinément et à la réouverture, l'intégralité de mes comptes, emails, ... ont disparu.
> On me demande de recréer un compte. Comment puis-je récupérer mes emails??
> ...



Bonjour et bienvenue sur Macgé. 

C'est bizarre ce qui t'arrive. Ça s'est passé comment ? Es-tu sûr que Thunderbird avait été installé correctement (icône glissée dans le dossier "Application") ?

Logiquement, tes mails sont stockés à l'emplacement suivant :

Bibliothèque/Thunderbird/Profiles/*********/Mail/Local Folders/Drafts (Brouillon)
Bibliothèque/Thunderbird/Profiles/*********/Mail/Local Folders/Inbox (Boite de réception)
Bibliothèque/Thunderbird/Profiles/*********/Mail/Local Folders/Sent (Messages envoyés)
etc.

Je te conseille de t'assurer que l'icône Thunderbird est bien dans ton dossier "Application" et de t'assurer que l'application démarre bien de cette emplacement là.

Voilà, bonne continuation.


----------



## JoMac (26 Octobre 2006)

bompi a dit:


> Pour pouvoir importer les mails de Mail 2.x (_i.e._ à partir de Tiger) vers autre chose, il faut tout d'abord les convertir. Il y a un  utilitaire qui convertit du format elmx en mbox. Après, Thunderbird importe ça fingueurz in ze noze.



Je reviens à la charge : ))
Oui, donc... et ensuite ? Parce que l'importation sous Thunderbird pour moi ce n'est les doigts dans le nez. Il me propose Eudora et ça fonctionne pas. J'ai essayé de remplacer le fichier Inbox de la library et ça ne donne rien non plus


----------



## divoli (26 Octobre 2006)

kaos a dit:


> je ne savais pas que thundurbird ne communiquais pas avec le carnet d'adresse !



Cela va changer avec la version 2.0 de thunderbird (sortie pr&#233;vue dans quelques semaines), avec une bien meilleure int&#233;gration avec MacOS X.


----------



## kaos (26 Octobre 2006)

voilà une bonne nouvelle


----------



## JoMac (26 Octobre 2006)

Et est-ce que la version 2 va me permettre de copier mes mails sous "Mail" vers Thunderbird : ))

D&#233;sol&#233;...


----------



## Disto (26 Octobre 2006)

JoMac a dit:


> Et est-ce que la version 2 va me permettre de copier mes mails sous "Mail" vers Thunderbird : ))
> 
> Désolé...



À mon avis, ça sera comme pour la première version de Thunderbird. Les deux applications Mail et Thunderbird n'utilisent pas à la base le même format de mail (en fait c'est Mail qui utilise un format un peu particulier par rapport à Eudora et Thunderbird) ; c'est pour cela qu'il faut cette petite application (pas sorcière du tout) pour faire le transfert.

As-tu essayé les différents liens qui sont déjà cités plus haut dans ce forum. Si tu fais exactement ce qui est indiqué, je t'assure que ce n'est pas inabordable.


----------



## JoMac (26 Octobre 2006)

Et bien j'arrive &#224; utiliser le logiciel, tous les messages archiv&#233;s ind&#233;pendamment avec mail se retrouvent en un gros fichier. Mais c'est ce fichier que je ne sais utiliser ensuite avec Thunderbird, et tous les liens donn&#233;s sont silencieux &#224; ce sujet : &#224; part parler "d'importation", menu que j'ai retrouv&#233; et qui me propose une importation "depuis Eudora", qui ne fonctionne pas avec mon fichier.


----------



## Disto (27 Octobre 2006)

JoMac a dit:


> Et bien j'arrive à utiliser le logiciel, tous les messages archivés indépendamment avec mail se retrouvent en un gros fichier. Mais c'est ce fichier que je ne sais utiliser ensuite avec Thunderbird, et tous les liens donnés sont silencieux à ce sujet : à part parler "d'importation", menu que j'ai retrouvé et qui me propose une importation "depuis Eudora", qui ne fonctionne pas avec mon fichier.



L'explication en anglais se trouve ici

Si tu préfères le français, en reprenant depuis le début... 

Le format Mail (elmx) est différent du format Thunderbird (mbox) ce qui explique que tu ne peux pas utiliser directement les fichiers Mails dans Thunderbird. Pour cela il faut les convertir avec un utilitaire.

1. Tu trouveras un dossier mail dans ta bibliothèque
2. Dedans, réalise une copie du dossier "Mailboxes" que tu poses sur le bureau
3. Tu convertis ces fichiers via l'utilitaire au format mbox.
4. Glisse ce fichier (en réalité un futur dossier) dans bibliothèque/Thunderbird/Profiles/ et plus précisément; Bibliothèque/Thunderbird/Profiles/*********/Mail/Local Folders/Inbox.sbd

Lors de la prochaine ouverture de Thunderbird, un nouveau dossier sera présent dans les dossiers locaux.

Un détail; les BAL spéciales de Mail appelées Brouillon, Messages envoyés, Boite de réception... ne vont pas dans Bibliothèque/Thunderbird/Profiles/Mail/Local Folders/Inbox.sbd 

mais respectivement dans 

Bibliothèque/Thunderbird/Profiles/*********/Mail/Local Folders/Drafts (Brouillon)
Bibliothèque/Thunderbird/Profiles/*********/Mail/Local Folders/Inbox (Boite de réception)
Bibliothèque/Thunderbird/Profiles/*********/Mail/Local Folders/Sent (Messages envoyés)
etc.

Attention; les sous-répertoires créés dans Mail ne sont pas tenus en compte et il faudra les dé-sous-répertorier dans Mail avant le début de l'opération (ou les travailler un à la fois).

Je n'ai pas fait la manip depuis longtemps (car je suis revenu à Mail depuis... ) mais je pense que tu devrais pouvoir t'en sortir comme ça.
Bon courage


----------



## ccciolll (2 Novembre 2006)

Bonjour, je viens de me taper les 5 pages de ce sujet (j'en ai les yeux qui pleurent) et je voudrais &#234;tre s&#251;r d'avoir bien compris.

Pour moi, qui ait install&#233; X.3 sur un g3 beige (donc un escargot) &#224; la maison (jusqu'alors je n'avais pas intenet &#224; la maison, &#231;a devrait changer ce soir), il vaut mieux garder mail.1 car il est plus rapide que Thunderbird, m&#234;me si &#231;a ne me permettra pas de faire des mails en html, j'ai bon ?

Et j'ajoute la question subsidiaire : perso, au boulot, je suis habitu&#233; &#224; (et plut&#244;t content de) MS Entourage 2004. Je le trouve int&#233;ressant notamment pour la possibilit&#233; d'affecter une ou plusieurs cat&#233;gories &#224; mes contacts, et d'appliquer les r&#232;gles entrantes et sortantes en fonction de ces cat&#233;gories, chose qui, il me semble, n'existe ni dans mail ni dan thunderbird (m&#234;me si je trouve &#231;a insuffisant, il faudrait qu'il g&#232;re des sous-cat&#233;gorie pour que ce soit parfait). Est-ce que je reste avec MS Entourage ?


----------



## Disto (29 Novembre 2006)

ccciolll a dit:


> Bonjour, je viens de me taper les 5 pages de ce sujet (j'en ai les yeux qui pleurent) et je voudrais être sûr d'avoir bien compris.
> 
> Pour moi, qui ait installé X.3 sur un g3 beige (donc un escargot) à la maison (jusqu'alors je n'avais pas intenet à la maison, ça devrait changer ce soir), il vaut mieux garder mail.1 car il est plus rapide que Thunderbird, même si ça ne me permettra pas de faire des mails en html, j'ai bon ?



Bonsoir,

Oui, Mail est plus rapide que Thunderbird (en tous cas sur ma machine), pour avoir testé les deux, et oui Mail ne peut pas envoyer en html. La version 3 qui sortira sur Leopard permettra cette fonctionnalité par contre.



ccciolll a dit:


> Et j'ajoute la question subsidiaire : perso, au boulot, je suis habitué à (et plutôt content de) MS Entourage 2004. Je le trouve intéressant notamment pour la possibilité d'affecter une ou plusieurs catégories à mes contacts, et d'appliquer les règles entrantes et sortantes en fonction de ces catégories, chose qui, il me semble, n'existe ni dans mail ni dan thunderbird (même si je trouve ça insuffisant, il faudrait qu'il gère des sous-catégorie pour que ce soit parfait). Est-ce que je reste avec MS Entourage ?



Pourquoi te poses-tu la question si tu es satisfait de MS Entourage 2004 ?

Pour répondre à ta question plus précisément, ce n'est effectivement pas possible (en tous cas pas à ma connaissance) sur Thunderbird.
Pour ce qui est de Mail, les contacts sont directement reliés à une autre application, "carnet d'adresse", ce qui influence les choses. Cependant, je t'avoue que je n'ai jamais essayé d'affecter des règles entrantes et sortantes à mes contacts en fonction de leur catégorie. J'aurais tendance à penser que c'est possible mais je n'en mettrais pas ma main à couper. Peut-être que d'autres auront un avis complémentaire.
Là encore, Leopard fera évoluer les choses avec la sortie de Mail 3.
J'ai aussi entendu parlé d'une nouvelle version pour Thunderbird.


----------



## ccciolll (30 Novembre 2006)

Merci Disto, mais en effet j'ai choisi le plus fainéant : j'ai installé Entourage et j'ai copié-collé le dossier de prefs (140 Mo !) pour récupérer mes contacts, mes règles, mes comptes et tout ça.


----------



## filalakena (13 Janvier 2007)

bonjour,
je suis sur mac depuis 3,5 ans et je n'utilise que le "car &#224; mail" fait maison mais en face les pc se plaignent de la non compatibilit&#233; de certains messages que je leur envoie.
le RTF semble poser probl&#232;me notamment si on fait une signature avec une photo et texte

le HTML n'existe pas 
les messages anim&#233;s (gif et autres) que je re&#231;oit ne le sont plus quand je les reexp&#233;die &#224; d'autres destinataires.
Donc j'ai essay&#233; thunderbird et entourage 
le probl&#232;me que j'ai avec ces deux appli c'est l'absence de possiblit&#233; d'importer le carnet d'adresse.

du temps o&#249; j'&#233;tais sur G3 PPC il existait des scripts sympa pour avoir des AR ou mettre des messages sonores... sur le lien suivant
http://www.tikouka.net/mailapp/

h&#233;las il ne semblent pas fonctionner sur intel
donc ma question c'est comment r&#233;cup&#233;rer le carnet d'adresse dans entourage ou thunderbird sans le ressaisir
comment faire pour que les messages de mails soient lisibles sur les pc avec les fonctionnalit&#233; des fichiers animations visuelles ou sonore..
en effet m&#234;me avec un fichier pps si je l'ouvre avec powerpoint je n'ai pas le son de m&#234;me avec n&#233;ooffice ou openoffice  par contre malgr&#233; des messages d'erreurs, keynote a le son.
Donc je dois dire que m&#234;me si je pr&#233;f&#232;re &#234;tre sur macosx que sur windows xp la compatibilit&#233; avanc&#233;e par apple n'est pas parfaite et que l'on peut se poser des questions en face.
esp&#233;rons que mail3 soit plus ouvert


----------



## grig (14 Janvier 2007)

J'ai trouvé ça, et je vais aussi l'utiliser, car je suis dans le même cas...


----------



## grig (14 Janvier 2007)

Joubliais : le lien envoie à la page 1 il faut passer à la page 2 pour trouver le script.


----------



## Cesca (12 Mai 2009)

Mille mercis. J'ai de quoi faire  
Apparemment j'ai mal cherché, et pourtant.....

Bonne fin de journée 

Cesca


----------

